# Solve This Service Call : Chapter 3



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Look in the box.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Look in the box.


Well, yes, but after I turn off the power. So I go out to the meter main and pull the disconnect.

I root around in the power box, looking for loose connections. Although the AL URD does not have de-ox on it, they're not loose. I can still turn the terminals about ¼ turn, but that does not appear to be the problem.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Check your voltages there and see if it all checks out. Also, check the receptacle and plug, trailer homes have a good thing with burning them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I knew power was on when I pulled the fuses out of the meter/main since the AC compressor was running.

I pulled the cord end out of the recep, and it looked almost new.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Terminals on back of receptacle probably were over tightned and one of the terminals broke.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

So you have 120/240 at the receptacle? Is there good voltage at the trailer loadcenter with the cord plugged in? If yes, the problem is in the trailer. If not, then check voltage on line lugs of box where cord plugs in.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Connection at meter or the box. Maybe the cord cap or inside.
That narrows it down.:thumbsup: Glad to be of help.

If she kicked the box,I would start there.
Is the Finnigan pin installed?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I don’t know if this is a red herring but the receptacle is a NEMA 14-50 not a NEMA 15-50. I don’t think 14-50s have been around since 1963. Possibly we have a “bootleg” jumper to convert three wires to four wires?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I don’t know if this is a red herring but the receptacle is a NEMA 14-50 not a NEMA 15-50. I don’t think 14-50s have been around since 1963. Possibly we have a “bootleg” jumper to convert three wires to four wires?


14-50 is a standard 'range' outlet.










15-50 is for three phase.















Now the fun begins.

After checking for loose connections in the power box (and not finding anything), I go to turn the power back on at the meter main. It's a 100a pull-out fuse block, and the dumb thing just won't go back in. It stops dead before it makes contact with the copper buses inside. I work and work and work with it, and it just will not go in. It looks like it's not even close to lining up. Just like trying to put a square peg in a round hole. It just will not go.

I think "WTH? This stupid thing just came out of there! Why the he11 doesn't in go back in? It can't be that difficult!" I mean, I'm really getting PO'd at this point!!!!

I finally solve the mystery...... why it won't go back in, and get the main fuse block seated properly. See anything wrong here?







 
So................ With the main back on, I go back to the power box and check for power.​ 
One leg is dead.​


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If the power is on when the photo was taken the guts were installed upside down 46 years ago, or someone was playing in the box that didn't know what they were doing. I would look there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> If the power is on when the photo was taken the guts were installed upside down 46 years ago, or someone was playing in the box that didn't know what they were doing. I would look there.


I stood there in complete amazement once I got it to go in...........upside down!

I was a bear to get out to begin with. I had to take a screwdriver and pry it out. So no one had been monkeying with it for quite some time, much less the HO last night.




Anyway, as I start to take the screws off the cover, I start hearing a light buzzing sound.........


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> i stood there in complete amazement once i got it to go in...........upside down!
> 
> I was a bear to get out to begin with. I had to take a screwdriver and pry it out. So no one had been monkeying with it for quite some time, much less the ho last night.
> 
> ...


Bees nest, run!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Bees nest, run!


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Is the buzzing sound coming out of the power box with the power on?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fraydo said:


> Is the buzzing sound coming out of the power box with the power on?


No, the meter/main pedistal.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:sleep1:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


Wake up! Get back to work! :laughing:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

is it arcing or is it really like bees buzzing?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fraydo said:


> is it arcing or is it really like bees buzzing?


 
Arcing. The meter is a new digital job, and the display would go on and off.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

If the meter is blinking on and off maybe a lug on the line side of the meter is broken off or hanging by a thread. When our local POCO switched to digital meters they broke lots of old cans and had us replace them.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Arcing. The meter is a new digital job, and the display would go on and off.


So, it's on the line side of the meter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fraydo said:


> If the meter is blinking on and off maybe a lug on the line side of the meter is broken off or hanging by a thread. When our local POCO switched to digital meters they broke lots of old cans and had us replace them.





InPhase277 said:


> So, it's on the line side of the meter.


A-yep!


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

So you change out the meter can and ask for a cold glass of lemonade for your troubles?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fraydo said:


> So you change out the meter can and ask for a cold glass of lemonade for your troubles?


 
Naaa. I just placed some cardboard against the front cover and crimped the jaws with an arc-joint pliers.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So how does the lady kicking the ground box factor into it? Coincidence?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Not very often I did see main cartage fuse holder is inverted from factory however I did get few service call with half power on Mobile homes which it one of few most common depending on the set up.

Half of my time I get POCO conductor actally pull out of lugs when the meter pedestal do " rise " from frost / thaw cycle.

This year I allready done 15 of them.

But really compound it is the bad meter spring to hold the meter lugs that is the other common item I get from time to time.

Yeah I got few with the fused service latheral not buryed deep at all I have one just last week it was only bury 6 inches Deep :blink:

Merci,Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> So how does the lady kicking the ground box factor into it? Coincidence?


That's my guess.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

so did you get the lemonade?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

fraydo said:


> so did you get the lemonade?


Even better:He got a check!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fraydo said:


> so did you get the lemonade?





InPhase277 said:


> Even better:He got a check!


Not really. I'm on a barter system with this guy. We settle up at the end of the year.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Not really. I'm on a barter system with this guy. We settle up at the end of the year.


Even worse: He got screwed!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Even worse: He got screwed!


No. I just keep a running tally, then at the end of the year, we settle up. It works out well for both of us.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No. I just keep a running tally, then at the end of the year, we settle up. It works out well for both of us.


I do that with my mechanic...
I think it works out better for him


----------



## froggie9189 (Aug 19, 2009)

check the lugs and jaws in the meter can


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

froggie9189 said:


> check the lugs and jaws in the meter can


Yep, these things are exceptionally easy to solve once the OP gives the answer a few posts above. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

froggie9189 said:


> check the lugs and jaws in the meter can


 
What a GD turd you are. Don't you bother reading the entire thread? You DA.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Yep, these things are exceptionally easy to solve once the OP gives the answer a few posts above. Good job:thumbsup:


Had a guy in my technical shool the other year like that. Thought he knew everything but never knew the answer until someone else said it.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No. I just keep a running tally, then at the end of the year, we settle up. It works out well for both of us.



:whistling2:Ummm get paid in cash and does not show up on the books?:no: That would work out well.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BDB said:


> :whistling2:Ummm get paid in cash and does not show up on the books?:no: That would work out well.:thumbsup:


Uh, no. That would be illegal. I do work for him, and he does some work for me. Instead of writing checks out back & forth all year, we just keep track of both and one of us pays the other at the end of the year.

Far less paperwork, bookkeeping, etc. And taxes still get paid on the full amounts owed as we give each other 1099Miscs every year.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah sure. Who ya fooling?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Yeah sure. Who ya fooling?


I operate a legitimate business. I do everything legally, by the book and above the table. I pay taxes on every penny I earn.

To even suggest I do otherwise will only cause me to loose any respect I have for you.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> To even suggest I do otherwise will only cause me to loose any respect I have for you.


A little touchy today eh?

It's "lose", not "loose". :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> A little touchy today eh? ...


When it comes to anyone's integrity, yes. Especially mine.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

:laughing: Steelersman, you know how to push buttons. :thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I call 'em how I see 'em I guess. Somebody's panties were in a bunch that day.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

YESSSS... very important to turn in all your cash receipts to the government so they can keep funding ACORN :thumbsup:

I NEVER pocket cash jobs and Bill really loves Hillary :laughing:

WAIT.. I never do cash jobs


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, i finally got around to reading this whole thread and i see its gone off topic. Anywho, almost all the calls i have gotten where the HO stated there was a loss of power on one phase or a brown out was due to a corroded or burnt lug in the meter socket. The meter socket is the first place i go for this kind of call and i then work towards the panel. Even if the meter socket isnt the problem you can often sell a new one due to corrosion. It seems the life span of a meter socket around here is 25-30yrs unless it has copper lugs and of course they are 50-70yrs old or older and are still like new inside but get changed with the new service wire.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

480sparky you need to look into ITEX. It's a barter association for businesses. The advantage is rather than bartering with one person, they pay you in ITEX dollars that you can spend at any other company or business who is an ITEX member. For example, I regularly service a local pizza parlor and he pays me with an ITEX check of which I deposit in my ITEX account. When I need something I go to my local ITEX listing catalog and find what I need and go purchase it with ITEX dollars. Here are some things I do on ITEX.
oil changes for my vans, meals at restaurants, fleet maintenance on my vehicles, some punk shot out my windshield and I got that replaced, we go on vacation every year completely on ITEX (this last year was to Hawaii), I get uniforms for myself and my guys (just ordered some new hats I think will be nice), I have my vans lettered every two years with some new lettering, I go to the Silverton in Las Vegas (you can get rooms on ITEX) and that allows me to hang out at bass pro shops as well as a whole lot more.
Here are the advantages I like. Because it's ITEX, as a service provide you charge your RETAIL price (no cash style discounts). Thus you get paid premium prices. Additionally, you get many, many cash refferls (spelling) from your clients.

Disadvantages: If your hurting for money, it doesn't pay rent, utilities and/or groceries. 

There may be more advantages and / or disadvantages but that's for you to decide. I love bartering so it has always been a great organization for me.

Check out www.itex.com I have been a member for years.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

And at the end of the year they send you all the appropriate tax documents so you can put it all on the books.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The real problem still hasn't been addressed.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

McCaa said:


> 480sparky you need to look into ITEX. It's a barter association for businesses. The advantage is rather than bartering with one person, they pay you in ITEX dollars that you can spend at any other company or business who is an ITEX member. For example, I regularly service a local pizza parlor and he pays me with an ITEX check of which I deposit in my ITEX account. When I need something I go to my local ITEX listing catalog and find what I need and go purchase it with ITEX dollars. Here are some things I do on ITEX.
> oil changes for my vans, meals at restaurants, fleet maintenance on my vehicles, some punk shot out my windshield and I got that replaced, we go on vacation every year completely on ITEX (this last year was to Hawaii), I get uniforms for myself and my guys (just ordered some new hats I think will be nice), I have my vans lettered every two years with some new lettering, I go to the Silverton in Las Vegas (you can get rooms on ITEX) and that allows me to hang out at bass pro shops as well as a whole lot more.
> Here are the advantages I like. Because it's ITEX, as a service provide you charge your RETAIL price (no cash style discounts). Thus you get paid premium prices. Additionally, you get many, many cash refferls (spelling) from your clients.
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea, But is it legit? It seems a little fishy, and do you get tax forms for those? Because, if you dont the IRS will be all over you.


----------

